# Auvisio Fernbedienung neu programmieren



## Solaris1000 (17. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe seit 1 1/2 Jahren nun die Auvisio Fernbedienung von Pearl.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit Ihr.
Habe nur ein Problem:

Möchte gerne den grünen Startknopf neu programmieren, d.h mit einem anderen Programm belegen. Geht das ?

Normalerweise schaltet sich immer das Win 7 Media Center ein.

Wenn ich gerade dabei bin mit DVB Viewer etwas aufzunehmen, ruiniert es mir die Aufnahme weil das Media Center die Tv Karte dann für sich beansprucht.

Würde die Taste gerne mit dem dVB Viewer verbinden so das dieser bei Tastendruck startet . Ist das möglich?


----------

